
Show HN: How to annoy a Web Developer - omidfi
Web development gets annoying sometimes, by our colleagues, employers, browsee makers or whatnot. 
I started this project to list whatever can annoy us web developers, hoping we can work together to find ways to ease the pain. 
Comments and contributions will be appreciated:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtoannoyawebdeveloper.com&#x2F;
======
chatmasta
I was hoping this was going to be a Show HN that linked to a page that
scrolljacked, muddled with the history, preloaded 20mb of gifs, and refused to
display any content unless you signed up for an email newsletter and disabled
your ad blocker.

Now that would annoy web developers! :)

~~~
omidfi
No this time it's serious and aims to improve our lives :D But actually it's a
good idea to add that in one of the sections. Thank you

